# DELL Optiplex GX1 BIOS A08 AND OTHER THINGS I DON'T UNDERSTAND!



## Kill Spyware (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi there!! I am the owner of a DELL Optiplex GX1 running 266 mhx pentium II processor with 128 MB Ram. However, I would like to upgrade my computer to be running at its maximum capacity. My issue comes in my misguided stumble through googling where I found a mixmatch of puzzle pieces including information about revising my BIOS to A08 or maybe not doing that or maybe doing it or something?? I am not sure what I need to do or what type of PC100 or PC133 chips or blah, etc. I am really lost as to what I need to do to get this beast running at full power. Can anybody give me a list of options so I know what my capabilities are? I mean, can I change the processor?, what kind of RAM can I get? Is my maximum 512MB or is it higher? Can I add a time machine inside? I am ok with my basics these days but when it comes to BIOS and what exact type of RAM I need or will work I am in a labyrinth of insanity. Please help guide me home!!!
Thanks in advance!
Mr. Spyware Killer


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

On the BIOS if your pc and periferals are working I wouldn't worry about it. If you do 'flash' A08 in there it shouldn't hurt anything. I've done done it many time to upgrade OS to XP.

On memory I've never bought any here but the info is good: http://store.yahoo.com/memx/optiplexgx1.html

Take your time and do one thing at a time and this won't be to tough...better yet get another pc! 266 mhz is pretty weak these days.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Go to Dell.com and use the support option. By typing in your system tag you should be able to get all the info you need about your system. The Dell forum is also very useful.
Do not flash the BIOS unless you are having a specific problem that a BIOS update clearly will fix.


----------



## TheDJK (Oct 10, 2003)

Another site with very good memory info is http://www.oempcworld.com. In many instances, you can enter your PC brand & model, and they will show you all the memory they carry that will work for your system.

On the other hand, the $$ you spend to upgrade this PC could easily get you a much more up-to-date PC (faster CPU, more/faster RAM, larger hard drive, etc.). You'll certainly learn more about PC hardware going the upgrade route, but you'll be up & running faster (& possibly cheaper) if you simply replace the machine.


----------

